# Experience with Cytotec or D&C while nursing older baby?



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

My last ultrasound at 6.5 weeks showed that although the sack is growing there is no embryo - so for now I am waiting it out but eventually my choices will be cytotec or a D&C. I am currently nursing my 2 year old as well so I am really interested to hear from people who have had one or the other or both and how it affected the nursing toddler - side effects, etc.

This is my second miscarriage in a row after one easy pregnancy so I am starting to get a little paranoid. I might start riping out the wall to check for lethal mold.


----------



## FiveLittleDucks (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

When I was having very serious hemorrhaging problems right after my ds was born, they put me on Cytotec for 5 (I think) days. I was very strongly advised to not nurse him while I was on it. I just pumped and dumped until 24 hrs after the last dose.

I'm sure anyone with a Hales reference book would know for sure, though. Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## moderngal (Jun 7, 2006)

I just had a D&E last week and I am still nursing my 2 yo DS. I did not have cytotec though.
I talked with the anesthesiologist before my surgery and told her I was nursing. I had printed out info from kellymom.com to take with me, but she said she didn't need it- she knew what was safe. She told me which drugs she was giving me and they were all indeed ok. She also said that as soon as I was able to leave the recovery room, I'd be ok to nurse. After the surgery, I waited until DS's bedtime to nurse him again. He seemed fine with that and we've had no issues.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

What made you choose to do the D&E without trying the cytotec? I was under the impression that cytotec was the more safe route?

If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

Are they talking about giving you Cytotec orally or putting half a tablet in your cervix to cause it to dilate? I've only had experience with Cytotec to dilate my cervix during a delivery, not miscarraige, but it was not a pleasant experience. I believe that Mothering published an article on the use of Cytotec in that manner a few years back. If I can find it, I'll post it.

eta: here's that article: http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr.../cytotech.html


----------



## moderngal (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

What made you choose to do the D&E without trying the cytotec? I was under the impression that cytotec was the more safe route?
Cytotec did not seem safer to me. I was told that it is incredibly painful and a long process and that I may still need a D&C or D&E if it didn't work. I also would have had to stop nursing for awhile and that was not an option for me.

I had many ups and downs with this pregnancy- when we knew for sure that it was over, I needed the closure that my D&E provided me. It was emotionally draining and the surgery has helped both DH and I heal.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristaN* 
Are they talking about giving you Cytotec orally or putting half a tablet in your cervix to cause it to dilate? I've only had experience with Cytotec to dilate my cervix during a delivery, not miscarraige, but it was not a pleasant experience. I believe that Mothering published an article on the use of Cytotec in that manner a few years back. If I can find it, I'll post it.

eta: here's that article: http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr.../cytotech.html


Correct - it is not a good thing to bring on regular, full term labor. Miscarriage managment at 6 weeks is a whole nother issue and I cannot find much real medical info on it. Most of the stuff talks about how it is contraindicatd for labor.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moderngal* 
I also would have had to stop nursing for awhile and that was not an option for me.


Not an option for me either but in Hale cytotec is an L3 which means it is probably fine for a nursing toddler. Why would you have had to stop nursing for a while?


----------

